

Hacher News is having SSL trouble - lechevalierd3on
http://i.imgur.com/3fxItNU.jpg

======
trollingineer
+1 to my question: I wonder how many nerds are submitting something like "ZOMG
HackerNews cert was bad."

Fight the good fight sir!

